# cinder block perimeter in garage question?



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you planning to fill the hollow cells of the block? I'm a little confused on that point.

If you know the rate of application on your blower nozzle you can calculate the time to fill the volume of each wall cavity.


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

hey thanks for responding, well thats just it, i didnt have a plan for that part, didnt know if ya did something to or covered it or let it be, Im thinking i over thought it didnt I?,


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Any pics? That would help.

Chesapeake VA,  spent a month or two down there in the Great Dismal Swamp.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I lived in Chesapeake (Riverwalk area off Battlefield) for a few years and our house had 8" high block around the slab with the framing on top to keep the wood away from the moisture. We never had an occasion to worry about insulation in the garage after coming from the north, since it really did not make sense at that time.

DevilDog - The Great Dismal Swamp is certainly an appropriate name if you have ever drive by it or tried to navigate around it. It is huge and dismal.

Dick


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

I just now seen that there was another responce on this thread , I apoligize.I wasnt able to get any pics uploaded yet, but what i ended up doing was cleaning the side and top edges that are visable , and any where there was gaps or chips in grout i sealed up with stuff for mortor from the box store and plan on getting to my garage walls this weekend since I didnt get to them last weekend,which i have another thread posted concerning the proper technique on that.
I live about 2 minutes from the dismal swamp, huge and boring area lol, thanks ya'll


----------

